# Virginia: Proposed Smoking Ban Bills in Legislature



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Be prepared to take direct action!

More...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

dont prepare to take direct action...

START TAKING DIRECT ACTION!!!

call write clog the office with cigar smokers...jump into the melee and start busting heads...there is no time to wait anymore. as soon as we hear of this crap we must FIGHT.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

god damm smoke nazi's. give them hell boys


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

This is not the first time it's been introduced in Virginia and it's not the first time it's passed the senate (which it did yesterday).

It has never passed the house and I honestly don't believe it ever will.. don't forget who one of the largest companies in Virginia happens to be.


----------

